# Werewolf full body



## cliff (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys I need to make 6 werewolfs. I'm making sockmask heads but not sure how to do the bodies. I want high end work. Something that looks great close up! Do I glue hair to clothing or what?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Well you could buy body suits and sew faux fur to them. If you want to change the body shape you can glue cushion foam to parts of the body to add a larger chest, change the leg shape and so on.


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, I hesitate to mention them, because they are pretty misunderstood by mainstream society, but it may be helpful to look up furrys and fur suit enthusiats. They all make huge mascot style suits that they wear around. There are several manufacturers that specially tailor to their interests, but many make their own. There are more than a few instructional sites out there, and even on youtube. I can try to post a link to one youtuber who made a werewolf with digigrade stilts that give the backwards ankle appearance. The only problem I can forsee with this approach is that each suit represents that person's own special identity. So naturally they are moderately labor intensive, as once you have one you pretty much use that specific one. 

So that might be one option. A cheaper one would be attacking a flannel buttondown with a pair of scizzors, then under some of the larger tears glue some long faux fur to stick out as if the transformation had taken place suddenly. Same thing with the pants. That would be for a more human looking werewolf with the mask. If you need six, then I would think having several different stages of distress in clothing would be cool. Some more in tact, others more ripped, maybe even one that is full body fur. Just some suggestions, I am very sorry for the long windedness (is that even a word?). Hope this helps at least some


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok, here is a link to the video of the completed werewolf, but she has other videos about various other parts of the costume. If I did it right, it should be right here http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNRBjM_YaTs


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Yay! It worked!


----------



## Disasterdog (Aug 9, 2008)

*Static werewolf*

I made a static wolf last year that was pretty good for close up in the dark. I put a chicken wire body filled w/ Great Stuff over a PVC armature. PVC for arms and wrapped and glued store bought fur (Joanne's Fabrics). I topped it off w/ an EBAY mask and gloves. Check out the attached pix.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Another vote for googleing fursuit tutorials, I really want to make a full grizzly fursuit and have it in a haunt next to a fire place. I want to add that you shouldn't go trolling around furry sites, I looked in other parts of the fandom and found some weird individuals. I'm not judging though, to each their own.


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, there are deffinitely some very "unique" individuals on that side of the track. A lot of the people just do it for fun, to make people happy, but others are a bit more......serious. I do actually think we may have had a furry on the forums here at one time, but I cant be sure. They were really nice. Again, that is why I said tenatively look up fur suits. The whole community tends to get a bad rep because of the already over the top nature of the, um, "hobby"(?) and the media has done nothing more than portray them as nutjobs, but leave it up to the media to sniff out the crazies. Gotta make an interesting story.

In short, be careful if you go this routes, because there are stil many people out there who will automatically (and incorrectly) assume you have some sort of perverted intentions for your completed suit or suits. It really is sad when you get people forming such wildly incorrect opinions and generalizations about an entire collection of people just based on a few bad eggs. Same thing happens with magic, and even musical theatre. Some people make it their life's passion, and some people you would never tell if they went out moonlighting pulling rabbits out of their hats. Idk, you should be fine though


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Miss Monster Tutorial....fabulous work but the instructions are not complete or detailed....._ it still might give you some ideas_.

http://www.instructables.com/id/realistic-werewolf-costume/

Here is her Blog....

http://missmonsterwerewolf.blogspot.com










*Running Wolf Productions*

Excellent...will create a custom full werewolf suit or just parts you need (like paws or feet). 

http://www.runningwolfpack.com/

..hope it works out...Good luck! *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

darkpenguincowboy said:


> Ok, here is a link to the video of the completed werewolf, but she has other videos about various other parts of the costume. If I did it right, it should be right here http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNRBjM_YaTs


*Neat! Thanks for posting...*.*H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90HWrHo85CM

*CarneFX will make head with moveable mouth, paws, etc......*

http://schreckensart.homestead.com/customcostume1.html


----------

